# Απάνθρωπες συνθήκες στις Φυλακές Πατρών



## sarant (Sep 19, 2008)

Αυτό μου το έστειλαν για να το προωθήσω. Αν υπάρχει ένσταση, ας σβηστεί.

ΕΚΚΛΗΣΗ ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ

στείλτε αυτό το μύνημα στα Μέσα Ενημέρωσης η

στα τηλ. (τηλ. 2610 647254, 2610 647253) της Κ.Φ.Πατρών πιέστε για να πάρουν μέτρα.





Αξιότιμοι κύριοι,

συγχωρήστε μας που δεν δίνουμε τα ονόματα μας και αυτό για να μην μετατεθούμε εκδικητικά "λόγω υπηρεσιακών αναγκών", δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι περιγράφουμε παρακάτω δεν είναι αλήθεια.



Είμαστε αναγκασμένοι μετά από τόσο καιρό που δεν λύνονται τα προβλήματα μας, να τα δημοσιοποιήσουμε, όχι για να "αποκαλυφθεί" ένα ακόμη σκάνδαλο αλλά για ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΣΤΙΚΟΥΣ καθαρά λόγους.



Είμαστε νέοι εργαζόμενοι στο χώρο της Κλειστής Φυλακής Πατρών, άνθρωποι που όλοι μας έχουμε κάνει σπουδές, κύρια στην Ανωτέρα εκπαίδευση, και πού λόγω της υποαπασχόλησης και της ανεργίας υποβάλαμε τα χαρτιά μας εδώ και ένα χρόνο και προσληφθήκαμε ως Σωφρονιστικοί υπάλληλοι στη Πάτρα.

Δεν περιμέναμε να βρούμε μια τέτοια κατάσταση, γιατί όλοι μας λίγο η πολύ και σε εργοστάσια έχουμε δουλέψει και τετραωρίτες κ.λ.π.



Ότι υπάρχει όχι απλώς υπερκάλυψη στους χώρους κράτησης δεν αποτελεί, δυστυχώς είδηση, το ότι οι κρατούμενοι στοιβάζονται ανά 11 η 12 σε χώρους για 5 άτομα, εάν δεν είναι ΑΠΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ τότε πως αλλιώς να χαρακτηρισθεί? Αυτό βέβαια έχει να κάνει με αποφάσεις της Κεντρικής Διοίκησης.



Το ότι δεν καθαρίζονται και δεν πλένονται οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι (προαύλια κρατουμένων) με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει μια αφόρητη βρώμα που ούτε στα πιο βρώμικα βουστάσια δεν υπάρχει, αυτό έχει να κάνει με αδιαφορία της Τοπικής Διεύθυνσης (τηλ. 2610 647254, 2610 647253)

Οι ακαθαρσίες που έχουν κολλήσει στα προαύλια, συνέπεια της μη ύπαρξης ούτε ενός κάδου για απορρίμματα, με συνδυασμό τις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες, δημιουργεί πρόβλημα όχι μόνο δυσωδίας αλλά για αρρώστιες που και λόγω του υπερπληθυσμού που από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη θα δημιουργήσουν ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ.

Η μη ύπαρξη κάδων εάν δεν είναι θέμα της τοπικής διεύθυνσης τότε ποιανού είναι?

Εάν συλλογιστείτε ότι καθημερινά δύο φορές την ημέρα πετάγονται 24 κάδοι σκουπιδιών από ένα χώρο που "φιλοξενεί" πάνω από 800 άτομα (ένα κανονικό χωριό δηλαδή), χωρίς να γίνεται έστω υποτυπωδώς ανακύκλωση του χαρτιού, φανταστείτε τι σπατάλη γίνεται? κάτι που αδιαφορεί τελείως η τοπική διεύθυνση.



Όσον αφορά εμάς, παρόλο που είμαστε τελείως ανεκπαίδευτοι και προσπαθούμε με βάση το συναίσθημα να βοηθήσουμε στην καθημερινή διαβίωση των κρατουμένων (γιαυτό ότι και εάν έκαναν, πάνω από όλα είναι άνθρωποι που χρίζουν τουλάχιστον το σεβασμό των στοιχειωδών δικαιωμάτων.



Εμείς ως εργαζόμενοι εκτός ότι είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να υποφέρουμε από την ΜΟΝΙΜΗ (που ούτε κτήνη δεν μπορούν να υποφέρουν) δυσωδία, να κάνουμε κυριολεκτικά ¨σλάλομ¨ ανάμεσα σε σάπια φαγητά και κολλημένες ακαθαρσίες, το χειρότερο όμως όλων είναι το μεσαιωνικό ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ ωράριο εργασίας, δηλαδή να μην παίρνουμε ούτε ρεπό μετά την νυχτερινή εργασία. Αυτό φυσικά δεν υπόκειται σε αποφάσεις της ηγεσίας του Υπουργείου αλλά της τοπικής διεύθυνσης.



Αν και παλιότεροι συνάδελφοι, καταθέσαν υπόμνημα στον προϊστάμενο Αρχιφύλακα για να βελτιωθεί το ωράριο, η απάντηση ήταν η πλήρης αδιαφορία.

Φανταστείτε λοιπόν εργαζόμενους που πρέπει καθημερινά να πρέπει να εξυπηρετούν πάνω από 800 κρατούμενους, και κάθε περίπτωση να χρήζει ξεχωριστής σημασίας, εμείς να είμαστε σε κατάσταση συνεχούς κούρασης, γιατί απλά ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΙ η τοπική διεύθυνση και αρχιφυλακείο.



Αξιότιμοι κύριοι,

των Μέσων Ενημέρωσης ελπίζουμε και σας ζητάμε να βοηθήσετε, έστω με την δημοσιοποίηση, αυτών των πιο στοιχειωδών ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων 



Σωφρονιστικοί Υπάλληλοι Κ.Φ.Πατρών



υ.γ. Να μας συγχωρήσετε γιατί δεν δίνουμε τα ονόματα μας αλλά η μόνη αλήθεια είναι ότι ΦΟΒΟΜΑΣΤΕ με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης να μην βρεθούμε "λόγω υπηρεσιακών αναγκών" μετατιθέμενοι εκδικητικά.

Δυστυχώς στην υπηρεσία μας ισχύει "ότι δεν ακούγεται σημαίνει ότι λειτουργεί καλά" και άρα το Υπουργείο θεωρεί ότι η τοπική διεύθυνση (Διευθυντής -Αρχιφύλακας) δουλεύει καλά, όσο δεν υπάρχουν παράπονα. 



ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕ ΜΑΣ


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 20, 2008)

Και ακόμη χειρότερα τα πράγματα στους προσωρινούς (απο)χώρους φύλαξης (;) μεταναστών στον Άγιο Διονύσιο και αλλού. Τραγικές συνθήκες, με πολλά άγνωστα, μη καταγεγραμμένα θύματα.


----------



## curry (Oct 9, 2008)

Οι κρατούμενοι των φυλακών της χώρας ετοιμάζουν μεγάλες κινητοποιήσεις, διαβάζω στην σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία και αντιγράφω:

Του ΧΡΗΣΤΟΥ ΖΕΡΒΑ

Σε μαζική απεργία πείνας στις φυλακές και αποχή από κάθε εργασία και δραστηριότητα της υπηρεσίας ετοιμάζονται να κατέλθουν οι κρατούμενοι όλων των ελληνικών φυλακών.

Μέλη επιτροπών κρατουμένων από το σύνολο σχεδόν των σωφρονιστικών καταστημάτων διατυπώνουν 45 αιτήματα ανθρωπιάς προς το υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης και προειδοποιούν τη κυβέρνηση: εάν μέχρι τις 30 Οκτωβρίου ο υπουργός Σ. Χατζηγάκης δεν τα αποδεχθεί εμπράκτως, θα αρχίσουν μαζική, παθητική απεργία μέσα στις φυλακές.

Είναι η πρώτη φορά στα ελληνικά σωφρονιστικά χρονικά που επιχειρείται με οργανωμένο και συντεταγμένο τρόπο η διεκδίκηση αιτημάτων από όλους τους κρατούμενους. Οι οργανωτές του εγχειρήματος τους καλούν να συμμετάσχουν μαζικά στην κινητοποίηση αποφεύγοντας κάθε βίαιη και έκνομη ενέργεια, όπως φθορές υλικών και κτιρίων, για να μην έχουν οι μηχανισμοί καταστολής πρόσχημα παρέμβασης.

Πρέπει να αποδείξουμε ότι «είμαστε σάρκα από τη σάρκα της κοινωνίας και δεν μας αξίζει η συμπεριφορά που υφιστάμεθα», προσθέτουν και ανακοινώνουν ότι θα προσφύγουν ομαδικά κατά της κυβέρνησης στο Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων, ζητώντας την καταδίκη της Ελλάδας για βασανιστήρια και απάνθρωπη συμπεριφορά.

«Διεκδικούμε το δικαίωμα στη ζωή για μας και τις οικογένειές μας, να πάψουμε να εξοντωνόμαστε μέσα στα ελληνικά κολαστήρια», αναφέρουν χαρακτηριστικά. Μιλούν ακόμη για χιλιάδες νέους ανθρώπους που βρίσκονται σε συνεχή καταστολή, κολυμπώντας μέσα σε θάλασσες ηρωίνης, μεθοδευμένα χορηγούμενης και «βουνά ψυχοφαρμάκων αφειδώς χορηγούμενων». Καταμετρούν επίσης κάθε χρόνο 180 έως 250 νεκρούς κρατούμενους και υποστηρίζουν ότι οι έγκλειστοι, σύμφωνα με δικό τους προσκλητήριο, φτάνουν τις 14.000, αντί των 12.000 που μετρά το υπουργείο.

«Εμείς οι κρατούμενοι στα κολαστήρια που κατ' ευφημισμό καλούνται φυλακές του ελληνικού κράτους, κουρασμένοι από τις ψεύτικες υποσχέσεις όλων των υπουργών Δικαιοσύνης τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια για καλυτέρευση των συνθηκών κράτησης, αποφασίσαμε να κινηθούμε δυναμικά, ώστε να επιβάλουμε τις δίκαιες διεκδικήσεις μας. Ζητάμε αλλαγή της νομοθεσίας, εφαρμογή των υπαρχόντων νόμων με βάση τις συστάσεις της επιτροπής του Συμβουλίου της Ευρώπης κατά των βασανιστηρίων (CPT) και της Ε.Ε.», επισημαίνουν με έμφαση.

Τα κυριότερα από τα αιτήματά τους είναι:

* Ιατρική κάλυψη των φυλακών σε 24άωρη βάση και έγκαιρη επικοινωνία μεταξύ κελιών και φυλακίων σε περιπτώσεις έκτακτων περιστατικών.

* Οι μεταφορές των βαρέως ασθενούντων στα νοσοκομεία να γίνεται με ασθενοφόρα και όχι με τζιπ.

* Να εξανθρωπισθεί το επισκεπτήριο των συζύγων με διευρυμένη εφαρμογή του «ελεύθερου» επισκεπτηρίου σε κλειστό ιδιαίτερο χώρο.

* Να εξοπλιστούν οι φυλακές με σύγχρονα μέσα ανίχνευσης ναρκωτικών ώστε να σταματήσουν οι εξευτελιστικές μέθοδοι σωματικής έρευνας των κρατουμένων.

* Να κρατούνται τα θύματα-χρήστες σε ειδικά κέντρα παροχής βοήθειας και να παρέχεται προνοιακή υποστήριξη στους οικονομικά ασθενέστερους.

* Να παρέχονται τα ευεργετικά ημερομίσθια και η συμμετοχή σε προγράμματα δουλειάς, δεύτερης ευκαιρίας, σε όλους τους κρατούμενους χωρίς διακρίσεις.

* Να χορηγούνται οι εκπαιδευτικές, τακτικές και έκτακτες άδειες σε όσους κρατούμενους πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις και όχι επιλεκτικά. Να αυξηθούν σε 60 οι μέρες άδειας και να μειωθούν τα ανώτατα όρια της παραμονής στη φυλακή ως προϋπόθεση χορήγησής της. Σήμερα τα όρια αυτά είναι 5 χρόνια για τις καθείρξεις και 8 χρόνια για την ποινή των ισοβίων.

* Να εφαρμοσθεί το προβλεπόμενο μέτρο της ημιελεύθερης διαβίωσης και κοινωφελούς εργασίας και να κρατούνται κοντά στον χώρο κατοικίας τους.

* Να γίνει εφάπαξ αποσυμφόρηση με αναστολή μέρους των ποινών καθώς την τελευταία 8ετία η υστερία των παραδικαστικών κυκλωμάτων οδήγησε σε εξοντωτικές ποινές.

* Να εκτίονται ενιαία οι ποινές για όλα τα αδικήματα χωρίς διακρίσεις στα όρια για την υφ' όρον απόλυση.

* Να εκσυγχρονισθούν ο Ποινικός Κώδικας και ο Κώδικας Ποινικής Δικονομίας με στόχο την ταχύτερη διεκπεραίωση των υποθέσεων, τον εξανθρωπισμό των ορίων των ποινών και όχι την εκδικητική τιμωρία.

* Να μειωθεί η οροφή των 25 ετών συνεχούς κράτησης, με εξαίρεση τα ειδεχθή εγκλήματα, στα 15-18 χρόνια.

* Να εφαρμοσθεί σύμφωνα με τον νόμο το μέτρο της προφυλάκισης και να βελτιωθούν οι συνθήκες στα κρατητήρια μεταγωγών.

* Να επιτραπεί σε μέλη ΜΚΟ, φορέων και του Κοινοβουλίου να επισκεφθούν τις φυλακές.

* Να εξαλείφονται οι πειθαρχικές ποινές μετά την έκτισή τους, να κλείσουν οι παλιές φυλακές, να καταργηθεί πλήρως η λογοκρισία της αλληλογραφίας και να γίνει ο διαχωρισμός των κρατουμένων.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 19, 2009)

Διαβάζω αυτό το κείμενο γραμμένο από την αδικοχαμένη -άνανδρα δολοφονημένη μάλλον- Κατερίνα Γκουλιώνη και δεν ξέρω, να κλαίω ή να βγω στο δρόμο με κουκούλα και μολότοφ; Ρε παιδιά, μην ψάχνουμε μακριά για Γκουαντανάμο, εδώ παρακάτω στη Θήβα είναι...

Δείτε και: 
http://www.tvxs.gr/v7671
http://www.keli.gr/


----------

